# Pigeon recovering from PMV



## JL185 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello All,
I was wondering if any one had any experience with pigeons recoving from PMV?
I have 6 that I put aside that are showing the classic next twisting and loss of balance from PMV. These all young birds my older birds where vaccinated last year and seem fine thank god. From what I read its possible for birds to recover from this has anyone seen it happen?

Thanks


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I've only dealt with one PMV bird. She made a full recovery after being kept isolated from my other birds for 2 months. I've read that the symptoms might return when under stress and decided not to release her again as she was a feral anyway and not a rock pigeon. For the past 2 years I've never noticed any of the symptoms returning and she's now living a good life in my aviary.

However, paratyphoid can also produce the same symptoms than PMV. I would have them tested for that just to be sure. Are they at least able to eat by themselves?


----------



## JL185 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Marina,
Thanks for the reply. I orginally thought paratyphoid and treated with typhoid cure for ten days and that didnt seem to help I still had birds dying. Orginally this started end of November about two weeks after I returned from a pigeon show that I was in. My young birds would puff up look lethargic and the next day i would find them dead. Then I started to see birds become almost paralized the. I would try to help them but they died as well. 

So now I have not had a bird die in the past two weeks but now I have birds acting crazy.

They seem to be doing ok considering. Its really breaking my heart to see them like this. Her is a video of them, i dont see any swollen feet or wing boils. Curious to hear yout thoughts if you still thing paratyphoid I can try to retreat.

https://youtu.be/045sTMgGiv4


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I've never dealt with paratyphoid before so can't give advice on the treatment. From what I've read on the internet the disease can affect a pigeon in 3 different ways: the intestinal form where the organs get affected; the joint form where the joints get inflamed and swollen; the brain gets affected and this will lead to PMV symptoms as in the video.

PMV only leads to a pigeon's death when the bird is unable to eat. If so many of your pigeons has died, it will be best to rather have the droppings tested so that you are 100% sure what you are dealing with. What do their droppings look like?


----------



## JL185 (Mar 11, 2011)

Well A feww weeks ago I was getting droppings like this. But they now improved for the most part. I been treating with acv probodic and vitiams. Its hard for me to send in a sample its been soo cold here all the droppings freeze


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sick birds should not be out in the cold. They need to be kept warm. And these birds need to be fed as well, as they will not be able to eat enough on their own.


----------



## JL185 (Mar 11, 2011)

They are not out in the cold now and they are eating.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Watch them closely as sometimes it looks like they are getting more than they actually are. The neurological symptoms make it very difficult for them to pick up and swallow the seed.


----------



## JL185 (Mar 11, 2011)

Do you think its possible it couls be paratyphoid?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's a possibility, as Salmonella can have neurological symptoms also, as Marina has mentioned. But the droppings don't really look like Salmonella. But hard to tell. Would be nice to be able to get the droppings checked to get a better idea. You hate to put them through a course of antibiotics if not necessary. 

If they are kept inside where it is warm, then why are the droppings freezing? These birds need to be in a warm environment. If caged inside it helps you to monitor the droppings, and to watch how much they are eating.


----------



## Silverwings (Oct 27, 2017)

you don't want them to be cold like mine, that is what he means

One of my birds has severe neurological symptoms, and he found a way to eat through the neck twists. I use a cat bowl ( that no cat has ever used) for food, and a small tupperware container for water. You need to make sure that it is small enough so that the birds don't drown themselves. I hope your birds get better in a month or two.

May I add, don't stress them


----------



## Hassan1122 (Feb 19, 2018)

For green droppings give them garlic. I hope that would help


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If droppings are caused from disease or illness, garlic will not cure anything.


----------



## bubba man (Nov 10, 2017)

with that desiese i would cull them period and wash the coop and if you bring new birds in isolate them for 2 weeks - a real bird breeder knows culling is part of the game


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

JL185 said:


> Hello All,
> I was wondering if any one had any experience with pigeons recoving from PMV?
> I have 6 that I put aside that are showing the classic next twisting and loss of balance from PMV. These all young birds my older birds where vaccinated last year and seem fine thank god. From what I read its possible for birds to recover from this has anyone seen it happen?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, i had 2 month old dove that contracted PMV. i gave her unfrozen green peas..about 40 per meal..hand fed her, put applecider vinigar in her water, and also bought sport drinks with electrolytes for her and gave her daily a soft gel of calcium, i poked ahole in the softgel and squeezed the calcium in her mouth. It took about 2 months for her to recover, i wouldn't her walk in circles, she would just go crazy not knowing how to get out of the circle. i put her in a nest box, with a terry dish drain mat on the bottom.... i gave her a mirror so she could see herself.... when she recovered, she was blind in one eye....i can't let her fly very far, she flies in circles because of the blind eye...she is a lovely dove, very loving and a good breeder/mother.... she is my prize dove...it was a lot of care/work to get her well, but i was determined she wasn't going to die! So this is what you need for meds:

Calcium
Electrolytes
Applecider vinager in the drinking water
keep warm and calm,,,,i held her alot to let her know she wasn't alone in this fight!

she is now 3 years old...doing great and has a really good mate who watches over her he makes sure she sees him and if she gets lost, he flys to her and leads her back to the nest! This pair is awesome to watch how they truly love each other!

dont give up on them....they need lots of love and support right now!!


----------



## OfficerPigeon101 (Jun 21, 2021)

JL185 said:


> Hello All,
> I was wondering if any one had any experience with pigeons recoving from PMV?
> I have 6 that I put aside that are showing the classic next twisting and loss of balance from PMV. These all young birds my older birds where vaccinated last year and seem fine thank god. From what I read its possible for birds to recover from this has anyone seen it happen?
> 
> ...


wondering how the birds did or if they recovered? I have one bird with PMV and is totally fine other than the obvious symptoms! I got her way past the 72 hour mark and researched what I could do to help since they can recover. So I’ve been giving her lots of probiotics and electrolytes and I make up a syringe of pigeon milk like I do with my squabs with the electrolytes and probiotics mixed in. I always leave out food and water but only recently has she started trying to eat on her own. I’ve been tempting her with peanuts and started noticing she was eating them! Now she fully tries to eat on her own and can swallow her food after flipping her head around for a moment. This is showing signs of recovery and beginning to eat on her own. Which I’m definitely very happy. I’ve clipped her wings so she doesn’t try to fly and injured herself! From what I’ve been seeing and reading recovering can take a long while but they can recover given the proper care


----------



## bubba man (Nov 10, 2017)

pmv is a crazy desease - the bird trys to eat and can`t pin point the feed - he`ll spin some times i`ve had birds with this and if you want to hang on to them they can recover - and once they recover they won`t get it again - but right now iw ould clean everything - perches - floor - sanitize nest bowls


----------



## OfficerPigeon101 (Jun 21, 2021)

bubba man said:


> pmv is a crazy desease - the bird trys to eat and can`t pin point the feed - he`ll spin some times i`ve had birds with this and if you want to hang on to them they can recover - and once they recover they won`t get it again - but right now iw ould clean everything - perches - floor - sanitize nest bowls





bubba man said:


> pmv is a crazy desease - the bird trys to eat and can`t pin point the feed - he`ll spin some times i`ve had birds with this and if you want to hang on to them they can recover - and once they recover they won`t get it again - but right now iw ould clean everything - perches - floor - sanitize nest bowls


Yea I totally bleached and scrubbed everything and washed with antibacterial soaps and all other birds are good but just this one. Slowly getting better and has figured out a way to eat a little on her own but I still hand feed and do pigeon milk with electrolytes and probiotics. Put drops in her eyes to keep them clean and even while her down with a warm rag to help keep her clean! It’s so sad to watch too though! She’s one of my young birds and I’m overflowing with males and not enough females so when a hen gets sick I try to do everything to save her but I think after a couple months of TLC she will get back to normal! Tiny cinnamon balls are an awesome home remedy for just about anything. Canker, respiratory issues etc! I’m wondering though when I can put her back in the loft since she’s so lonely! Like what incubation period do I need to wait out until she can be put back safely. I have her wings clipped so she won’t fly and injure herself. She’s totally fine other than the neurological side effects she still suffers but even they are slowly getting better!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Don't put her back with the others. Six weeks of seperation, to be on the safe side rather go for two months. I have a couple that got PMV a while ago, the male has completely recovered but the female can't fly and occasionally still turns the head upside down. Both were able to eat from the start of the disease. I don't think they are immune for life. Immune to that specific strain maybe, but I've read that new strains develop.

Ideally they should be kept in a cage with the minimum stress. Put a mirror inside for her and see how she reacts. If this upsets her and trigger the neurological symptoms, rather remove it.


----------



## OfficerPigeon101 (Jun 21, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Don't put her back with the others. Six weeks of seperation, to be on the safe side rather go for two months. I have a couple that got PMV a while ago, the male has completely recovered but the female can't fly and occasionally still turns the head upside down. Both were able to eat from the start of the disease. I don't think they are immune for life. Immune to that specific strain maybe, but I've read that new strains develop.
> 
> Ideally they should be kept in a cage with the minimum stress. Put a mirror inside for her and see how she reacts. If this upsets her and trigger the neurological symptoms, rather remove it.


She’s been separated over a month now and still is! But I’m just wondering when I could place her back with her flock. She’s lonely and needs to be with her family! I won’t put her back until I’m sure she’ll be ok and can transmit it to any others but the recovery process with pmv is very long but I know after so long you can return them to the flock to finish recovery and they aren’t contagious anymore! I really think it’ll help with her recovery to be back with her family but just can’t do that until I’m sure


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Just give her another two weeks.


----------



## OfficerPigeon101 (Jun 21, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Just give her another two weeks.


Ok I’d love the see her back to her old self and able to fly again. She is so very lonely in sickbay ☹! She gets excited when she hears her flock. So excited that she gets too crazy and I have to move her away so she’ll calm down! I’ve been trying to read up on how to administer vaccines but the vaccines I can order are vague in explaining it! Especially pox vaccine! Like am I supposed to poke my bird with these 2 needles lol yikes lol and my vet has no clue because she doesn’t do birds or anything yet she’s a country bet 🤦🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I was also told to vaccinate my pigeons by the owner if the store where I order my meds from. No way I will be able to do that.


----------



## OfficerPigeon101 (Jun 21, 2021)

Marina B said:


> I was also told to vaccinate my pigeons by the owner if the store where I order my meds from. No way I will be able to do that.


I could do it if I were shown the proper way to do it but unless I find a good video showing how to do the different vaccines it’s just gonna have to wait!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Check on youtube. There's videos regarding any topic and I'm sure you will find the necessary info.


----------



## OfficerPigeon101 (Jun 21, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Check on youtube. There's videos regarding any topic and I'm sure you will find the necessary info.


Yea sometimes for the most part but not always all the details you need! I did learn how to use cinnamon for respiratory issues and canker and it seems to work a lot better and faster than regular meds! It was actually a pretty awesome find! A lot of other home remedies don’t actually work but the cinnamon totally does! I actually just treated 2 birds that way! One had canker and a respiratory infection and the other just had a respiratory infection and the cinnamon got rid of it in just a few days! The other meds like the 5in1 takes forever and then you have to take away the grit and then give them a probiotic for 4-5 days after as well so it ends up being a whole process and a mess off crap you have to do! A little cinnamon and water which you make little cinnamon pills with knocks that stuff out letting you skip all that other crap lol! I’ve gotten pretty good at saving lives of pigeons and nursing them back to health! But I’m actually surprised this pidgy with pmv didn’t die because I’ve never had to deal with at before but a combo of pigeon milk, probiotics and electrolytes daily really seemed to help a lot! I give her some daily outside time to to get some air and sun. Unless it’s raining too hard or way too hot, but I do set up a little shade area so she can do both sun and shade when she wants! Really helps with her happiness


----------



## OfficerPigeon101 (Jun 21, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Check on youtube. There's videos regarding any topic and I'm sure you will find the necessary info.


Sorry for the book! I’m bad about typing up a ton lol


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

These combination meds like 5 in 1 is not effective as it does not contain enough of the specific antibiotics to treat a specific disease.


----------



## OfficerPigeon101 (Jun 21, 2021)

Marina B said:


> These combination meds like 5 in 1 is not effective as it does not contain enough of the specific antibiotics to treat a specific disease.


I’ve tried the meds separate too but didn’t work any better! The 5in1 and other meds worked just very slowly and when you have a sick bird slow is not good. The bird can die before the meds really get the chance to work! I use the 5in1 a lot because sometimes you can’t tell what is exactly wrong! But if it’s canker or respiratory infection I use the cinnamon because it works fairly quick. Plus you don’t have to take away grit and do several days of probiotics afterwards either! Honestly they need to come up with better meds for treating sick birds that work faster and better and don’t cause you to have to give them a bunch of other stuff after treatment! Plus they need to create something to help birds recover from pmv (can’t cure it once they have it but can be helped) right now the only thing you can do to help pmv is give probiotics and electrolytes which do help the bird! My bird is doing fairly well at figuring out how to eat and is doing good but still has the head tilt, doing circles snd very unbalanced! Hopefully she’ll begin to recover from that soon! I’m putting her back in the loft in a couple weeks regardless if that’s gotten better or not. Surely by now she’s no longer contagious


----------

